# Balimo Chair?



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm contemplating ordering a balimo chair (BALance In MOtion) but wanted to see if anyone out there has one/has tried one and what your thoughts are.

I do desk work 40 hours a week and want to challenge my balance/core while working.

Thanks in advance.


----------

